# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  javax.validation.ConstraintViolationException: Bean Validation constraint(s) violated while executing Automati

## casuals

javax.validation.ConstraintViolationException: Bean Validation constraint(s) violated while executing Automatic Bean Validation on callback event:'prePersist'. Please refer to embedded ConstraintViolations for details.




```

```

----------

